# What scale is Hornby N?



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Does anyone know whether Hornby N scale is 1:160 or "British N gauge" at 1:148 (like Oxford Diecast)? modeltrainstuff.com is offering four Hornby food carts in HO and N.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

depends on whether it is meant for us sales, or europe sales ... easiest way to get a -rough- idea is to look at the bumpers, if it has them -probably- it's 1/148 for europe / great britain


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

They're not rolling stock; they're vehicles. All I can tell is that the opening is on the side away from traffic on a British road, like Oxford Diecast. 

https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/hornby-n-hn7003-pizza-food-trailer/


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The members at our sister site would have the answer for you. They are all UK modellers.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks, but that looks like too much work (and too many rules) to make one post to what seems a rather inactive site - the last post to the "N Scale/2mm" forum was last October. For $7.49, I'll just add one to my next order. I don't find the difference between 1:148 and 1:160 vehicles obvious to the eye when using small Oxford Diecast vehicles (like Minis, Ford Anglias, and VW beetles) with 1:160 vehicles from Classic Metal Works ; but it's noticeable with larger vehicles. My Oxford Diecast food carts look like box trailers behind Classic Metal Works pickup trucks


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's true, that forum is not all that active. Even the HO/OO forum is not as active as this forum here.

I rarely visit there but am a member. After I found few (mainland) European modelers my visits tapered off.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Update: *I googled the Hornby part # - according to their UK website the food carts are actually Arnold and are 1:160. I see a modeltrainstuff.com order in my future. :thumbsup:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Last night, I discovered that the "in stock" quantities of these had gone from ~50 each to <30 each, so I ordered the pizza, bratwurst and crepes ones. I've got a complete set of the three little Oxford Diecast "good humor man" trucks that aren't a whole lot bigger than an Oxford Diecast Mini; and I'll put a food truck "pod" in the village I'm currently building.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Caveat Emptor:* Well - the Arnolds listed at 1:160 and the Oxford Diecasts listed as 1:148 are exactly the same size because they look like they came from the same factory in China down to the smallest details. They even come in similar little "presentation cases" secured with two little black screws. They're all of good quality - they just look oversized compared to my Classic Metal Works, Busch, and Lemke N scale vehicles.


----------

